# Hello



## JakeS74 (Nov 13, 2021)

Hello, Ive just joined the TT forum after buying a stunning Audi TT MK2 in red with full leather seats. It's a great car.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jake, Welcome to the TTF.
correct* colour,* wrong shape
Hoggy.


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Welcome Jake  looking forward to seeing the pictures


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## isb (Mar 14, 2016)

Welcome. If it's not a V6 you got the wrong one


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! 
Here's a good post if the Mk2 is new to you with lots of great information and links for various topics geared specifically for the new TT owner -








FAQ - Mk2 Coupe & Roadster New User Information


Intended for new and potential Mk2 TT owners, these posts will provide you with some really good information on both the Coupe and Roadster to help you with topics such as factory specs, available options, potential mechanical or engine issues. As with any used car be sure to investigate the...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## DraymondRT (May 17, 2021)

That sounds like a fun purchase for you! Congrats and enjoy


----------

